# ****** TRUUCHA'S PICTURES FROM JAPAN ******



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THIS WAS 1 OF MY TOP PICNIC THAT I HAVE EVER ATTENDED,, I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE SEEN A FWY FULL OF LOWRIDERS AT ONE TIME, I AM TALKING ABOUT OVER 100 LOWRIDERS ON THE FWY ON THERE WAY TO A PICNIC,,, THERE WHERE LOWRIDERS PULLED OVER TO THE SIDE OF THE FWY WAITING FOR THE REST TO CATCH UP,,,, I WOULD SAY OVER 200 IMPALAS FROM 59-64 ON THE FWY*

****** ANOTHER TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE ***** *</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>****** ON THE WAY TO THE PICNIC WE ALMOST GOT JACKED MY THIS LITTLE SAMURAI ****** *


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

everytime u go it makes me want to go just that much more


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT I WAS PULLED OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE FWY*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*OUR FIRST REST STOP TO MEET UP WITH THE REST*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 04:40 PM~7661030
> *THAT'S RIGHT I WAS PULLED OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE FWY
> 
> 
> ...



shit where are the lines for the lanes... hahaha drunk drives would love that freeway.. line what line


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LEAVING THE REST STOP*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WE FINALLY ARIVE TO YOKAHAMA,JAPAN*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

HONEY!!, PACK THE KIDS....WE'RE MOVIN'!!!!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WOMEN*


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

great cars...great pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LUNCH BREAK*


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

pics look good truucha


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*O.K LET'S GET THIS FUCK'N HOP STARTED*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*DAMN,,, NOT THE GIRLS AGAIN*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LAST HOP PICTURES*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THE WINNER WENT BACK TO THE HOTEL WITH KEITH*


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

fuck the cars just show the ladies, 

haha they all too short to be swangin with the door open..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*damn truucha the Far East get down and where can I find a old lady that can hit da switch.*


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

i was thinkin the same thing, a chic on the switch thats a first well at least that high


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn thats hot seeing that girl hitting that nine from the door!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 03:40 PM~7661030
> *THAT'S RIGHT I WAS PULLED OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE FWY
> 
> 
> ...


AND NO BUCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

I miss Japan, can't wait til your next vid comes out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr, 06:40 PM~7661028
> *everytime u go it makes me want to go just that much more
> *


its really worth it, i lived there for a year and i loved every second of it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i take back what i said before truucha, im gonna buy your dvd with the japan shit on it, but only that one. good job.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is all this footage gonna be on vol.26


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hurry up with that shit man, im bored over here!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2007, 05:20 PM~7661288
> *is all this footage gonna be on vol.26
> *


*yes*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 06:01 PM~7661175
> *THE WINNER WENT BACK TO THE HOTEL WITH KEITH
> 
> 
> ...


KIETH IS A FUKIN PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

got dam, me likeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice truucha


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 10 2007, 09:09 PM~7661626
> *KIETH IS A FUKIN PIMP :biggrin:
> *




I dont know about that. She looks like something out of a scary movie.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 10 2007, 06:16 PM~7661691
> *I dont know about that. She looks like something out of a scary movie.
> *


*BABY RUTH ????*


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 06:49 PM~7662012
> *BABY RUTH ????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
The goonies!LOL


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

hey truccha much props to you and keith homie good to see the pics


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

NICE PIC BRO


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GOOD PICS HOMIE....

NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT.. THE JAPS SURE KNOW HOW TO DO WHAT IT DO !!!!

WE NEED TO BE HOPPIN MORE CHEVY'S LIKE THEY DO... AINT SEEN A 59 TAKE OFF IN A WHILE.. ESPECIALLY A CLEAN ONE....

DAMN I SEEN MY BIG HOMIES 64 THAT CRAIG PARKER AND DOC JUMPED ON..SHE STILL LOOKS GOOD.. THANKS TRUUCHA FOR SHARING WITH US...


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*NOTHING LIKE SEE CLEAN CHEVYS SWANGIN...THE GOOD OLE DAYS :biggrin: *

*GOT TO GET A VOL. 26 FASHO!!!!!!*


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 09:49 PM~7662012
> *BABY RUTH ????
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 10 2007, 08:08 PM~7661213
> *damn thats hot seeing that girl hitting that nine from the door!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

* 
Great pics of the lowriding community in Japan showing there true passion for the lifestyle. These lowriders that are still in the game in Japan are the ones that are down for the lowrider movement till the end. Nice to see a couple of Homies from Southern California over in Japan again enjoying themselfs at one of the biggest lowriding picnic held in all of Japan.*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fuccin BANGIN..........


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

hijo de su pincha madre, pinches coches tan perones :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what is this picnic anyways?


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

more more more more more more more PLEASE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm moving..checking flights now..


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Apr 11 2007, 12:57 AM~7664683
> *more more more more more more more PLEASE
> *


*SAVING THE BEST FOR THE DVD*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck Cali, I want to move to Japan :biggrin: 

Hey Truucha, what type of camera was used for those pics? theyre very nice.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 11 2007, 03:18 AM~7664917
> *fuck Cali, I want to move to Japan :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Truucha, what type of camera was used for those pics?  theyre very nice.
> *


*BODY: CANON MARK II N $ 3700
LENS: CANON 16-35 MM 2.8L ( IS ) $1600*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Damn Truucha that freeway set of pic's is some shit!!!Is keith pimpin in the East or what!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nice pics homie....... some clean ass rides over there


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ANYMORE PIX OF THOSE WAGONS???*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn i wish i was there i want to see what they was grillin on the grillz no carne asada or was it shrimp fried rice


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 11 2007, 03:16 AM~7661691
> *I dont know about that. She looks like something out of a scary movie.
> *


she kinda look like Barakka from mortal kombat,,or bride of Chucky
but that 59 makes her a cutie.


this is what i wanna see in a lowrider vid.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

nice pics trucca.... wheres keiths night shots??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HATS OFF TO U AND KEITH.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice pics uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 11 2007, 05:23 AM~7664921
> *BODY: CANON MARK II N $ 3700
> LENS: CANON 16-35 MM 2.8L ( IS ) $1600
> *


baller


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Damn! They are really putting it down over there in Japan. Why can't it be like that over here? Of the pictures posted thus far, none of the cars over there looked raggedy. Well maintained.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 11 2007, 02:16 PM~7668673
> *Damn! They are really putting it down over there in Japan. Why can't it be like that over here? Of the pictures posted thus far, none of the cars over there looked raggedy. Well maintained.
> *


Word!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I AGREE ALOT OF CLEN REIDES OUT THERE*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 10 2007, 06:16 PM~7661691
> *I dont know about that. She looks like something out of a scary movie.
> *


YOU ANIT LIEIN


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAPPY ASS FIGHTIN RAFFLES CLASS( BUSINSE) BY NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE FIRST CLASS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PLZ POST MORE PICS TRUUCHA IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE !!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 AM~7673089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!I know u got more of dis 1


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

POST SOME MORE PICS OF THE 59'


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URwvpiF08es


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 05:01 PM~7661175
> *THE WINNER WENT BACK TO THE HOTEL WITH KEITH
> 
> 
> ...


I BET HIS FINGER SMELT LIKE SUSHI WHEN SHE LEFT IN THE MORNING HA HA HA


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LOOK OUT FOR THESE PICTURES IN AN UPCOMING LAID MAGAZINE*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

LOOK AT THAT CHINO TRYNA LOOK LIKE A'' VATO'' :biggrin: :biggrin: 








]


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 11 2007, 09:56 PM~7672714
> *I AGREE ALOT OF CLEN REIDES OUT THERE
> *



When is the next trip? Count me in!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Dammn thats sicc!! Nice ass Chevies with bumpers!!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

VERY NICE PICZ BRO!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

dam nice pics bro


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ANYMORE PIX OF THOSE WAGONS???*


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 07:01 PM~7661175
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I TAKE A CHICK TO THE ROOM LIKE CAVEMAN :biggrin:*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 08:01 PM~7661175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alien vs. predator :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 11 2007, 02:23 AM~7664921
> *BODY: CANON MARK II N $ 3700
> LENS: CANON 16-35 MM 2.8L ( IS ) $1600
> *


show off he asked what type not how much??????? pinche morro fashoso la neta guey ever since you been to the far east you been acting strange is that why you be having all that cup of noodles in your house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 12 2007, 05:28 PM~7677127
> *alien vs. predator  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Truucha i was wondering were can i get some of those shirts from.


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 05:01 PM~7661175
> *THE WINNER WENT BACK TO THE HOTEL WITH KEITH
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That looks like the kid from Mask :barf:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Apr 12 2007, 04:21 PM~7677867
> *Damn! That looks like the kid from Mask  :barf:
> *



She looks bad too! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2007, 05:18 AM~7673368
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URwvpiF08es
> *


*OMG WTF ARE THOSE FOOLS DOIN?* :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## celbii (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow my brothers, them pictures are the "bomb diggity", One day I will grow up to hop my 66 impala.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:32 PM~7672910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Apr 12 2007, 04:31 PM~7677534
> *Hey Truucha i was wondering were can i get some of those shirts from.
> *


pm me


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 12 2007, 03:28 PM~7677127
> *alien vs. predator  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 12 2007, 07:31 PM~7677944
> *OMG WTF ARE THOSE FOOLS DOIN? :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


mann.. as dumb as it is.. seein that bomb fishtale and do donut was gonna GANg$ta.. you see it almost hit the lac as it was driving off? lol...



oh..and wtf.. who in japan would import a fk'n 80's grand marquis? or a grand marquis period.. :ugh:


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

man them chix is hot ....id let them pan fry my noodle anyday !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65impalaman_@Apr 13 2007, 10:34 AM~7683604
> *id let them pan fry my noodle anyday !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it's great that the Japanese have embraced lowriding...their cars look great...and they look like they're having a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 12 2007, 04:28 PM~7677127
> *alien vs. predator  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2007, 05:18 AM~7673368
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URwvpiF08es
> *


holy fuck.... dangerous is right!!! they're either gonna wreck their own ride and somebody elses or end up hitting somebody or even a kid... that would be some shit!!! those fools should be careful and protect the positive image lowriding in japan has right now and not fuck that up... godamn i'd love 2 go check that out one day.... adn whats up with that freeway with no lanes... ey truucha is the whole highway acutally like that????????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Apr 13 2007, 05:54 PM~7686137
> *holy fuck.... dangerous is right!!! they're either gonna wreck their own ride and somebody elses or end up hitting somebody or even a kid..
> *


kinda like street hopping or hopping at a picnic with a group of kids at the front.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

very nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2007, 03:18 AM~7673368
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URwvpiF08es
> *


damm crazy george should try this shit...is that a straight 6 in there


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 06:42 PM~7661041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hold up..is that the bomb that was doing the donuts? :0

overheard something in video about fuel injection. hot rod low bomb? :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard that Truucha's brother passed away yesterday...  I just wanted to say,''Im sorry to hear that''... :tears: :angel:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 10 2007, 04:40 PM~7661030
> *THAT'S RIGHT I WAS PULLED OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE FWY
> 
> 
> ...


DID U GUYZ SEE LOWRIDER MAG - THEY R DOIN IT BIG OVER THERE...


----------

